# protein intake to body weight ratio.



## danhamer1988 (Feb 23, 2012)

I weigh 83kg and believe the correct amount of protein to consume when bodybuilding is 2.5g of protein per kilo of bodyweight. I am currently aiming for roughly 200g of protein in muy diet a day. Does this sound about right? Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

danhamer1988 said:


> I weigh 83kg and believe the correct amount of protein to consume when bodybuilding is 2.5g of protein per kilo of bodyweight. I am currently aiming for roughly 200g of protein in muy diet a day. Does this sound about right? Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks.


Don't know kilps but working your weight into pounds is about 183lbs

Go for 15g per lb of Body weight so aim for about 240g


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought it was 1g of protein per pound of body weight?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Lockon said:


> I thought it was 1g of protein per pound of body weight?


1g for maintenance 1.5g for growth works for me


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

1.5g per lean body weight I think


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

expletive said:


> Don't know kilps but working your weight into pounds is about 183lbs
> 
> Go for 15g per lb of Body weight so aim for about 240g


I think he's picking u up on the 15g mate:surrender:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

GShock said:


> I think he's picking u up on the 15g mate:surrender:


Ha ha, typo should read 1.5

15g if your on 6g of test LOL


----------



## danhamer1988 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cheers for the cooments so i seem a little under but nothing to dramatic so il throw an extra protein rich snack in my diet somewer. Thanks.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I do roughly 2grams for every kg of weight.


----------



## danhamer1988 (Feb 23, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> I do roughly 2grams for every kg of weight.


Seems a little low to me? I thought i wasnt consuming enough at 2.5g per kg.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

These are only guidelines mind you, you have to find out what works for you


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

danhamer1988 said:


> Seems a little low to me? I thought i wasnt consuming enough at 2.5g per kg.


Sorry there buddy i meant 2.5,,,the heads away i think,,,lol


----------



## danhamer1988 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yer man. Think im gunna bump it up another 50g of protein a day just to make me feel happier ha. Thanks for all your comments lads.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

3g per kg of bodyweight works OK as a guide


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

1g per lb of lean body mass NOT body weight

BIG DIFFERENCE

Body can only take cope with approx 30g at any one time, excess protein will be stored in fat cells (small % will be flushed by waste products but the majority of excess is stored as fat)


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

I read an article for women bodybuilding and tring to lose weight that you should eat the equivalent to the weight you wanna be so say you wanna be 10 stone thats 140lbs = 140g protein so i follow this


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, this makes sense but it has to be a gradual lose of weight.so if you are 15st and then start eating like a 10st person you will lose weight to quick


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

kds81 said:


> Yes, this makes sense but it has to be a gradual lose of weight.so if you are 15st and then start eating like a 10st person you will lose weight to quick


yes i see, good point, the article gave an example that was like 15/20 pounds lighter than you want to be so as you say not too big of a difference


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

a lot of people try to over complicate weight loss

simply work out maintenance cals

reduce by 500 cals

you will lose 1lb per


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

kds81 said:


> 1g per lb of lean body mass NOT body weight
> 
> BIG DIFFERENCE
> 
> *Body can only take cope with approx 30g at any one time, excess protein will be stored in fat cells (small % will be flushed by waste products but the majority of excess is stored as fat*)


Disproven mate, that bit of knowledge has been thrown in the bro-science bin where it belongs.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kds81 said:


> 1g per lb of lean body mass NOT body weight
> 
> BIG DIFFERENCE
> 
> *Body can only take cope with approx 30g at any one time*, excess protein will be stored in fat cells (small % will be flushed by waste products but the majority of excess is stored as fat)


please can you quote your source for this huge myth.....


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

kds81 said:


> 1g per lb of lean body mass NOT body weight
> 
> BIG DIFFERENCE
> 
> Body can only take cope with approx 30g at any one time, excess protein will be stored in fat cells (small % will be flushed by waste products but the majority of excess is stored as fat)


Not sure where you got that info? The body digests different types of proteins at different rates. For example a protein shake will be digested and absorbed by the body far quicker than a high protein solid meal. The stomach breaks down the proteins into amino acids and yes it can store the amino acids which do not get stored in fat cells.

The general rule is a whey protein can be absorbed at the rate of 10-15g per hour.

You also have to remember the bigger the muscles mass the quicker that protein that has been broken down to amino acids will be used by the muscles and the absorption rate increases.

Bottom line is there is no hard and fast rule about what the body can digest because if it is not needed the body stores it until it is and if it is needed the digestive tract continues breaking it down to feed your muscles, but if you are on AAS the absorption rate increases


----------

